# F-4E serial numbers in Vietnam



## Sgt. Pappy (Jul 24, 2011)

I found a website with all the serial numbers of F-4E's produced: McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II - Production List - Scramble. The thing is, I was trying to find any of the slat-equipped Phantom II's which served in Vietnam (if any) but the details of the aircraft which served with the USAF are not given. 

Does anyone know off hand if any Phantoms with slats served with the USAF or even USN in Vietnam? According to reading I think F-4E 71-0238 was the first to fly with slats in 1972, but there's nothing about its service life.


----------

